
Why Hackers Must Welcome Social Justice Advocates - chei0aiV
https://medium.com/@coralineada/why-hackers-must-welcome-social-justice-advocates-1f8d7e216b00#.jyd01hyyi
======
duncan_bayne
The counterpoint:
[http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6918](http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6918)

 _Edited_ : to clarify, the above link is the article to which Coraline is
responding in her Medium piece. It's worth remembering also that Coraline -
while _not_ a contributor to a particular OSS project, OpalRb - attempted to
have someone ousted from the project (or at least censured), because he wrote
something she didn't like.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
If you'd have bothered to read the article linked to, you'd have seen that
ESR's post was the Point that's being Counter'd.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Read and replied, actually, if you'd bothered to read the replies to
Coraline's piece ;)

------
rubyfan
Is this a duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10639838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10639838)

~~~
detaro
There have been a few submissions, but all only got a very small number of
comments:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20Hackers%20Must%20Welcome...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20Hackers%20Must%20Welcome%20Social%20Justice%20Advocates&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

Generally, a few double-submissions are ok, as long as none before has created
a significant discussion, this situation is a bit weird...

